
Ask HN: Will Security Software Engineers be in demand in the coming decade? - perithio
I can see the demand contract as well if consensus forms around certain best practices.
======
twunde
I think that there will be modest growth whereas the demand for software
engineers will probably increase by an order of magnitude. Salary will be the
same or a little lower than normal software engineers. Why? Security outside
of very specialized companies is a cost center (and one which typically
decreases productivity of the rest of the company). My suspicion is that even
while compliance becomes a bigger issue, the additional security and
compliance responsibilities will be mostly absorbed by traditional IT,
sysadmin and devops roles in conjunction with added services/products like
StrongDM or Teleport where traditional needs are managed in a good way with
much stronger support for compliance and security.

Part of the problem is that many of the security jobs are fairly basic and
don't do a great job of developing skill sets. A common role I see is an IAM
engineer, which to me always sounds like a position for a junior engineer, but
really seems to be a mid-level or senior-level position for security
engineers. These roles can easily be absorbed into traditional IT or devops
roles

